# Dr McMunn's Elixir of Opium



## Miles (Dec 2, 2005)

What do you guys think about this bottle? Did I get a good deal? I really couldn't resist it due to the name, and the real charm that text and lip has.
Dr. McMunn's
 (P.S. It's Pontiled.)


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 3, 2005)

That is about the right price. That lip style is less common than the rolled or flared.


----------



## Miles (Dec 3, 2005)

What age would you put it at?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 3, 2005)

My guess would be its a late transition bottle since that is the lip you see on the later non-pontil bottles. I would say 1860s.


----------



## Miles (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Gunther.
 []


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2005)

I thought he said it was pontilled?


----------



## Miles (Dec 3, 2005)

I think he means it's around the time that pontiled bottles were stopping.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2005)

Doh! Digger's book has some good info on McMunn's.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, thats what I meant Miles. During the 1860s you see glass houses starting to abandon the pontil method. In late Civil War camps I have dug quite a few smooth bottom bottles.


----------



## David E (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Miles want to thank you for all the typing.(two finger)
 DR. McMUNN'S ELIXIR OF OPIUM Introduced ca. 1842, later labeled as the
 pure and essential extract from the native
 drug.. To produce sleep and composure; to
 relieve pain and irratation,
 nervous excitement and irritabilitry of the body 
 and mind; to allay convulsive and spasmodic
 actions etc., etc.,... THE ELIXIR OF OPIUM is
 also greatly SUPERIOR TO MORPHINE
 E Ferrett, Agent 372 Pearl St., New York,
 gave A.B. &  D. Sands sole agency for this
 product  ca. 1842.
 In 1875, Rdmund Ferrett became agent;
 Ferrett was still in business ca 1900. Eighty Million bottles were being manufatctured for this product annually
 by 1889 by the Folembray Glass Works, in France. 
 Advertised 1913
 Aqua 4 1/4"x 1" diameter
 Also varient embossed McMUMM (with pontil)

 See Sands)
 SANDS SARSAPARILLA
 GENUINE NEW YORK
 This embosed varient was depicted in advertising
 illustrations in 1848-58
 Aqua 10 1/8" x 3 3/4" x 2 1/2"

 SAN'S SARSAPARILLA
 NEW YORK
 Early varient manufactured ca. 1840's.
 From the A.B. & Sands Family Recipe & Medical
 Almanac 1853; The product... Born the test
 of over 14 yrs experience..
 Advertised 1843 and 1865
 Aqua 6"x 2" x 1 1/4"

 Dave


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2005)

hello david e, wow that is the best info  YOU ARE THE MAN !!  mike


----------



## Miles (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks a ton for all that David. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 4, 2005)

The first ad I could find was in 1850.Dr. McMunn's Elixir of Opium Keeps all good qualities and excludes all bad properties.


----------



## Miles (Dec 4, 2005)

I can't wait until it comes.


----------

